# My pet rats



## badkitty (Sep 11, 2012)

This is Tom (she's a girl but I let the kid's name her, her cage mate Jerry passed away)







Our new babies Templeton & Artemis (both males)




'


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 11, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 11, 2012)

Awww, they look so sweet.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Blakem (Sep 13, 2012)

I always thought it was too bad they have such a short lifespan. I had done great rats!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2012)

Those two youngins so so cute!


----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2012)

They are adorable. Loved our pet rats. They are such cool little personable pets.


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2012)

I LOVE rats. They are so smart, and clean too. Your's are adorable.


----------

